# LED Headlight Retrofit for First-Gen A3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll reserve judgement of whether this is a tasteful OEM mod or... not until after we see the application on a car, but you have to give the clever award of the day to Raid HP in the naming of their latest product. Retrofits of Audi's distinctive new headlight design were inevitable in the aftermarket, but just what to call them remained ambiguous up until now. The German purveyor of tuning bits has come up with a handle, something that both describes the look and takes a jab at Audi's leading competitor BMW. The name "Devil Eyes" has been applied. We're looking forward to seeing how they actually look on older Audi models such as the B5 A4 and C5 A6.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Industry_Tuner_News/article_4103.shtml


----------

